# (gelöst) Compiz nach Update defekt

## Tinitus

Hallo,

nachdem die Pakete, die funktionierten nicht mehr im Portage sind, mußte ich auf die nächst neuere Version umsteigen. Leider funktionieren diese dann nicht mehr mit meiner Xinerama Konfiguration.

Hier die Fehlermeldung:

```
 compiz-manager --replace

Checking for Xgl: not present. 

Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:0622 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 

Trying again with indirect rendering:

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 

Checking for non power of two support: present. 

Checking for Composite extension: present. 

Comparing resolution (3200x1200) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Failed.

SKIP_CHECKS is yes, so continuing despite problems.

Checking for nVidia: present. 

Checking for FBConfig: present. 

Checking for Xgl: not present. 

Starting gtk-window-decorator

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Fatal: Root visual is not a GL visual

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

Fenstermanager-Warnung:Buggy client sent a _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW message with a timestamp of 0 for 0x3200049 (Mozilla Fi)

Fenstermanager-Warnung:meta_window_activate called by a pager with a 0 timestamp; the pager needs to be fixed.

```

Habe schon die 190er nvidia Treiber probiert, die Fehlerüberprüfung abgeschaltet:

```
 mkdir -p ~/.config/compiz/ && echo SKIP_CHECKS=yes >> ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
```

Hat aber alles nichts gebracht.

G. R.Last edited by Tinitus on Wed Aug 26, 2009 6:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tinitus

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem die Pakete, die funktionierten nicht mehr im Portage sind, mußte ich auf die nächst neuere Version umsteigen. Leider funktionieren diese dann nicht mehr mit meiner Xinerama Konfiguration.
> 
> Hier die Fehlermeldung:
> ...

 

Hallo,

hat keiner das Problem? Wo sind denn die 7.x ebuilds für die compiz Sachen hin?

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo habe es nun gelöst:

```

nvidia-xconfig --composite

nvidia-xconfig --render-accel

nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals 
```

in der xorg.conf muß noch folgendes drinne stehen bitte kontrollieren:

Server Layout section

```

Option   "aiglx"    "true" 

```

Extensions section

```

Option   "Composite"  "Enable" 

```

danach alles unter:

```

~/.config/compiz/

```

gelöscht

mit ccsm oder besser simple--ccsm die Plugin eingerichtet

fusion-icon installiert und gestartet

Alles geht wie gewohnt.

G. R.[/code]

----------

